

EBook Teaches Brand Equity Which Means Higher Revenue for Startups - copyshopwriting
http://www.welcometocopyshop.com/ebook

======
copyshopwriting
The first eBook of its kind, this one by Copyshop Founder Bridget Regan
teaches non-writers to write brand-rich copy the easy way. And the best part:
It's not a book at all. It's a fillable cheat sheet so that by the time you've
finished it, your headlines, tagline, blog post ideas, and sales page copy is
already done. Brilliant!!

